# Zählpuls übertragen per Funk.



## Atommolch (5 November 2007)

Guten Morgen,
ich habe ein fahrbares Gestell mit einem IDM (MID) mit Zählpulsausgang. Ich möchte diesen Puls per Funk (Leitungslos) an einen SPS - Eingang in der Leitstation bringen. Die Pulsfolge sollte kein Thema sein , bei ca. 1 puls per sec.
Hat das schon jemand gemacht, oder kennt jemand eine industriefähige Lösung ?
Gruss Atommolch.


----------



## MSB (5 November 2007)

Welche Entfernung hast du in etwa?
10m oder 10km?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Atommolch (5 November 2007)

*Entfernung*

Hi Manual,
ja klar. Ich sage mal max. 100 Meter, das ich auf der sicheren Seite bin.
Gruss


----------



## MSB (5 November 2007)

Dann kannst du dir ja mal folgendes anschauen:
http://www.phoenixcontact.de/signalanpassung/242_25641.htm

Ich denke auch, das es kein Problem sein sollte mal eine Teststellung zu ordern,
denn ein Unsicherheitsfaktor ist, wie "industriell" dein Umfeld ist, also vor allem wieviel Eisen zwischen Sender / Empfänger ist.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## zigbee (6 November 2007)

Hi Atommolch,

Zählimpulse bis 10 Hz bieten auch die Funkmodule von Elpro. Funkfrequenz ist hier das 869 MHz Band. Damit kommst du problemlos durch Stahlbeton. Wichtig ist natürlich die Auswahl der Antenne. Aber mit 500 mW Sendeleistung kommst du bei dieser kurzen Entfernung locker durch Wände.

www.wachendorff.de/wireless

Gruß

ZigBee


----------



## Atommolch (6 November 2007)

*Hallo zigbee*

Sag mal, was brauch ich da alles. 
Am Sendeteil hab ich einen 24VDC puls und am Empfängerteil habe ich einen 24VDC SPS Eingang.

Danke !


----------



## Atommolch (6 November 2007)

*Ja ich weis, stinkfaul, oder?*

1 Paar Sender/Empfänger + 2 x Whip Antenne,
das wär es wohl.
Gruss Atommolch


----------



## zigbee (6 November 2007)

Atommolch schrieb:


> 1 Paar Sender/Empfänger + 2 x Whip Antenne,
> das wär es wohl.
> Gruss Atommolch


 
Ja das ist richtig.
Das E105ULP10 hat Sender/Empfänger + 2 x Whip Antenne.
Zusätzlich kannst du ein analog Signal (4-20 mA) übertragen.

Gruß

ZigBee


----------



## digga (19 November 2007)

Hallo, ich könnte dieses System auch prima nutzen, hat da vielleicht mal jemand einen Preis für mich??
Uff habs grad selbst gefunden, was happig.

Kennt jemand ein ähnliches System was vielleicht nur ca 15-20m Reichweite hat und vielleicht so max 400-500€ kostet?

Ich brauche 2 eingänge die ich über funk weiterschalte, wenn ich das richtig sehe hat Pönix jedoch nur einen DI, oder sehe ich das Falsch!?


----------

